# Ybor Cigar Heritage Festival



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

will be Saturday, November 17th, 2007, in Centennial Park, Ybor City, FL.
10AM to 5PM. "Experience the best in the cigar industry including: Cuesta Rey, Arturo Fuente, Rocky Patel, 601, Thompson Cigars, Camacho, Oliva Tobacco Company, and many more."


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Count me in of course!


And thank you for the heads up!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Not that far off.......


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

I want to go.... :bawling:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I need to get down there to meet up with some of you guys. My only problem is that i have 0 time off due to the fact that i Just took this job a few months ago and have already used 2 days of vacation because i had Monday night Bengals tickets !!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Once again....

If someone needs a place to stay..... 

Harley Haven has room.....


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Iceman said:


> :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:
> 
> I want to go.... :bawling:


 :bawling: Me too !!!


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

didier said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:
> ...


and me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Stan.....

.................. what a bunch of cry-baby's we got here..... :lol:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Stan.....
> 
> .................. what a bunch of cry-baby's we got here..... :lol:


HEY!!! This is easy for you to say, you are the one who can be in all the time. :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah... it's pretty cool here.. hu?!?!? :lol:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Yeah... it's pretty cool here.. hu?!?!? :lol:


And here it's pretty cold.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## indoorplant (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be there, hopefully it'll take it a bit easer and not smoke till I OD on them like i did last year.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Top. For the newbie.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

I am going saturday morning. even the wife wants to go with me this year.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Like the way you're putting your foot down!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Holy shit! Is that really you Pat? We miss ya buddy... :wink:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I might go to this ... maybe.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

A great afternoon! Got to See Kevin Curt..... Stan, Dave C., and many others. 

And so fine fine hotties. 

Photos to post tonight.......

Good to smoke with you again, Stan.  

I "should" be seeing you Wednesday night also....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Check about Wednesday night........I only had one RSVP... :sad: 
Asked him if he wanted to cancel or not?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Check about Wednesday night........I only had one RSVP... :sad:
> Asked him if he wanted to cancel or not?


Well, you let me know, Stan. I can be in..... or wait till next month. 

You know... Gram said he was coming too.....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok. Party of 4 then. Some of you don't RSVP.......... :roll:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Ok. Party of 4 then. Some of you don't RSVP.......... :roll:


I'll be there about 5:30.... close to the office.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Me, too!
Is Graham bringing John?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Me, too!
> Is Graham bringing John?


 :dunno:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Walter another non-RSVPer but showing. So, we're up to 5!


----------

